# Tomb Guards Stand Their Post As DC Shuts Down.



## P. Beck (Mar 2, 2010)

They were given the option of sitting it out.  They declined.:)

http://bearcreekledger.com/2010/02/22/not-all-of-d-c-was-shut-down-10-days-ago/

As long as such as these exist, there remains some small, bright hope for this country.  And in DC yet.  Just not in Congress or the White House.

God bless 'em.


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 2, 2010)

Awesome.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## MsKitty (Mar 2, 2010)

Truly admirable!   Our government shuts down, but not those that protect our country and stand on guard in honor those that died for our country!


----------



## 7point62 (Mar 2, 2010)

They carried on. I'd expect nothing less. With their fellow soldiers at the sharp edge in various foreign locals it would not have looked right for them to stand down because of inclement weather. But they deserve a salute just the same.


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 2, 2010)

This has happened before in bad weather situations, and every time they've declined to be excused.  Thank you, Gentlemen, for not standing down...you set a fine example for the rest of us.


----------



## Billy Bulletproof (Mar 2, 2010)

The Old Guard never fails to impress me.

Thank you, gents.


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 2, 2010)

^^^ pretty much what everyone else has said.    Dedication, to be admired.


----------



## Scotth (Mar 2, 2010)

Well done :)


----------



## car (Mar 2, 2010)

Same thing happened in '03. Hurricane Isabel was headed this way. I was in town, here, that morning - there was no traffic......eerie.

I'm sure you all have heard the story.........anyway.....the men and women of the Old Guard were relieved of their duties by their commader because of the inbound hurricane. 

They chose to stand to, and guard the Tomb.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 2, 2010)

The Old Guard is an all volunteer force - too bad the "other" all volunteer force - aka our elected officials decline to show such moral courage and fortitude in carrying out their duties.

LL


----------



## tova (Mar 2, 2010)

They are true to the cause.


----------



## pardus (Mar 2, 2010)

7point62 said:


> They carried on. I'd expect nothing less. With their fellow soldiers at the sharp edge in various foreign locals it would not have looked right for them to stand down because of inclement weather. But they deserve a salute just the same.


 
X2..


----------

